# About the United States Lines



## United States lines fan

I've been a fan of the United States Lines for some time now but I'm not too Familiar with what routes there cargo/container ships took. Does anyone here know?


----------



## jerome morris

I have some brochures from the 50’s and 60’s.
I’ll look and see what I can find.


----------



## jerome morris

This information is from 1949 and 1959.


----------



## jerome morris




----------



## United States lines fan

jerome morris said:


> View attachment 694742
> 
> View attachment 694744
> 
> View attachment 694745
> 
> View attachment 694746
> 
> View attachment 694743


Thank you very much for these! What are the names of these brochures/books?


----------



## jerome morris

United States lines fan said:


> Thank you very much for these! What are the names of these brochures/books?


There the Annual reports.
I picked up a bunch of them.
Would you care to have some?
I have multiple copies of them from late 40’s to late 60’s.


----------



## chiefcsxhawaii

I sailed with US Lines from 1965 until 1986


----------



## jerome morris

chiefcsxhawaii said:


> I sailed with US Lines from 1965 until 1986


You sailed in the engineering department?


----------

